# Jungle cock



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You all experienced hunters, I need your feedback on a suitable setup for Jungle cocks.

Unfortunately I found a thread earlier but it seems to have dissapeared.

Anyway, do you reckon a good 15mm marble shot would take them?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

?????


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The only setup that was ever posted here about a jungle cock was a looped 1842 and a 7/16 steel ball.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That topic is still up; check out "feral jungle cock" in the hunting section. Old threads are revived here all the time, so if it's a 'faux pauxs' to post in old threads elsewhere, it's alright to do so here (just be aware that the OP may no longer be active, & there may be more recent answered to your question  )...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...if it were me, I'd use lead, or steal at the very least to dispatch a large bird; they can be pretty tough...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jungle cock . . . :rolling: (my mind is in the gutter)


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

the female is call a hen. lol

I need to stock up on some 44 cal lead.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

WoodPigeon said:


> A jungle cock is a chicken. Anything that can get a pheasnt can also get it, that is why we have the slingshot hunting setup thread - have some common sense. Maybe the topic that you found dissapeard because it is very old and its in any forum unwritten rules not to post in old topics.


Your the only person that has a problem with him bringing old threads up. The forum is full of easy going lads, so with respect, leave the lad alone and don't get so wound up over it. Nothing nice to say then don't say it


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> the female is call a hen. lol
> 
> I need to stock up on some 44 cal lead.


A jungle cock is a pretty big bird as I remember, and a 15mm marble is light, unless you are lucky and clonk him on the noggin at close range. For me I would use a steel of 7/16 to 9-1/6 or a 40 to 45 cal lead. I would want to hit 'em and hit 'em hard, and If I missed the head neck area and hit in the body, I would want enough power to stop 'em so I could retrieve him. hat to lose that much meat because I did not have the power/energy ;- )

JMHO.

wll


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not completely sure, but I think Tarzan had one of those! :wave:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

For those that don't know what a jungle cock looks like;









wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Penicillin will cure jungle cock.

Signed,

Tarzan


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> For those that don't know what a jungle cock looks like;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, that's a freakin' rooster, no?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Yea^ it looks like a fancy rooster.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

wll said:


> Jacktrevally said:
> 
> 
> > the female is call a hen. lol
> ...


They are tough, I shot one a couple of years ago with lead. It did flap its wings for a few seconds even with a full head shot but stayed on the ground turning on itself.

I'll need to keep a few 44 cal in my bag saw a few around, not a game you come across often nowadays.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> For those that don't know what a jungle cock looks like;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless one were starving for food, that'd be too beautiful to kill wantonly.

Thanks for the image.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > For those that don't know what a jungle cock looks like;
> ...


That is the bird fly tiers use for many of their fly tying. I think they are from Africa, but I'm not sure. My dad and I used jungle capes a lot when i used to tie flies ....they are very expensive.

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

We have a different colour variation, they make very good fly feathers indeed. It is an introduced species and many locals do rear them in the backyard.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Good trophy


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> We have a different colour variation, they make very good fly feathers indeed. It is an introduced species and many locals do rear them in the backyard.


Well, if they rear them in their backyard, I certainly hope that they are equipped with back-up mirrors.

Regards,

Mike :screwy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> . . . and many locals do rear them in the backyard.


 :rolling: mind is still in the gutter :rofl:


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol


----------

